# spreader bar



## MartinVahldiek (6. November 2006)

Hallo Big Gamer,

ich habe die Absicht mir eine spreader bar zu basteln. Kann mir jemand von euch Details daruber geben?

Ich habe schon rausgefunden, dass eine bar ca. eine Meter lang sein sollte und bis zu 12 skirts/squids als Lockkoeder hat. Kann ich normale skirts verwenden oder muessen es Squids sein?

Ist es richtig, dass nur ein skirt, naemlich der letzte in der Mitte einen Haken hat? Dann sollte die Mitte wohl ein Stahlvorfach sein, oder?

Wie lang sollten die Schnuere hinter der bar sein?

Und wie schwer sollte eine bar sein und wie tief sollte sie laufen???

Fragen uber Fragen.

Viele Gruesse

Martin


----------



## Rausreißer (11. November 2006)

*AW: spreader bar*

Moin Martin, 

habe bis jetzt nur einen SpreaderBar auf Lanzarote Live gesehen.
Ist schon ein ziemliches Getüdel aber ohne Haken, ein reiner Teaser 

Du kannst einen SpreaderBar nach meiner Meinung nur kurz hinterm Boot einsetzen.
Das sieht dann etwa so aus:

http://www.ballyhood.com/spreader_bar.htm


Ich habe mir eine Teaser Chain mit  3x 20 cm Squids mit Plastikkugeln als Kopf aus 
einer alten Norwegenpilk-Haspel (1,2 mm Mono) gebaut.

Vor den Squids je einen Meter Stahl mit Wirbeln und die Teaser je ca. 3 Meter auseinander. Das kann man auf Reisen noch ganz gut verstauen. Und ist einigermaßen tüdelsicher.

Besten Gruß,

Gernot #h

PS: Skirts? Squids? Also ich habe ganz Einfache genommen, wie sie auch für Norwegen verwendet werden.


----------



## MartinVahldiek (14. November 2006)

*AW: spreader bar*

Hallo Rausreisser,

danke fuer Deine Antwort. Ich hab eine bar gebaut, die ungefaher so aussieht, wie die auf dem Foto. Sie laeuft auch ganz gut. Ich hab im Netz auch ein Modell mit einem Haken am letzten skirt gesehen und habs so gebaut. Hab sie aber nur ne Stunde gschleppt und dann gewechselt. Fuer einen Big-Game Anfaenger sieht das schon etwas gewoehnungsbeduerftig aus.

Ich bin fuer einige Jahre in Tansania und steige gerade ein ins Fischen hier. Ich wollte mal etwas mehr tun, als Rapallas hinterherschleppen.

Es hat auch einen ersten Erfolg gegeben. Ich habe eine Dorade und einen Barrakuda gefangen auf eine Skirt-Ballyhoo-Kombination. siehe angehaengte Fotos!

Leider gibt es hier sehr viel Dynamitfischerei und es ist schwierig Fische zu fangen. Aber die Saison faengt erst an und langsam lerne ich dazu. Ich werde weiter berichten, fragen, usw.

Viele Gruesse


Martin


----------



## Ansgar (14. November 2006)

*AW: spreader bar*

Hi Martin,

absolut geniale Pix von dem Mahi (Dorade sagst Du dazu)! Well done!

Ich sehe es mit dem Bar wie Rausreisser - ist ne reine Teaser Chain, werden i.d.R nur zum anlocken eingesetzt. Kannst natuerlich auch am letzten nen Haken ranbauen - aber mir waere da zu viel Zeug an der Schnur, wenn da ein Fisch draufknallt....

Haken auf allen Squids (z.B.) hast Du nur bei den Dingern drauf, die Du hinter diesen kleinen (ca. handgrossen) swaying boards schleppst - dann ist das um Bait zu fangen. geht uebrigends gut auf kleinere Tuna's und Mack's.

Generell gibt es fuer Teaser diverseste Modelle, z.B. als Bird Teaser, mit Squids/Skirts (kannst x-beliebige nehmen), mit Kunststoffstreifen mit Fischaufdruck, etc. etc.
Kannst aber auch  einfach alle an eine Leine hintereinander schalten - mit z.B. nem grossen Birdteaser am Ende, muss kein Bar sein. Ansonsten kannst Du auch einen alten Regenschirm nehmen und an jede Speiche nen Skirt setzen (wenn die Speichen stark genug sind).
Kannst auch CD Rohlinge als Teaser nehmen (gute Reflektionen) oder ein paar Cola Dosen an ner Leine ueber Bord schmeissen. (Das ist kein Witz!)
Ansonsten gibt es natuerlich noch diese Holzteile mit Spiegel (Witchdoctor) - die schmeissen coole Lichtrefllexe.

Alle Teaser werden dicht am Boot gefischt.

Du brauchst aber nicht unbedingt Teaser - manche Leute fischen aus Prinzip ganz ohne. Bei kleineren Booten, wo der Motor nicht so viel Vibrationen macht, kann es aber anscheinend Vorteile haben. Andere Leute glauben mehr daran rumzufahren und Bait Schools zu finden und dann dort zu fischen. Ich mag sonst auch gerne die FAD's - diese Bojen- wenn es die bei Euch gibt.

Finde das hoechst interessant mit Tansania - lass mal hoeren was da geht. Wie bist Du denn dazu gekommen, fuer ein paar Jahre da zu sein? 
War selber mal ne Zeit lang in Suedafrika - war 
ganz interessant fischereilich, auch im Inland.

Rapallas schleppen ist garnicht so schlecht? Ansonsten fuer Mahi gerne auch mal ein paar tote aufgeriggte fliegende Fische oder Gar's. Ansonsten natuerlich mal ein paar Marlin Lures waere auch nicht verkehrt... Aber hast Du ja schon gemacht (Skirt/Ballyhood geht ja in die Richtung...)

Das mit dem Dynamitfischen ist hier in Indonesien auch ein grosses Problem, machen die ganzen Riffe kaputt... 

Also, hoffe das hilft etwas?

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## MartinVahldiek (14. November 2006)

*AW: spreader bar*

Hi Ansgar,

tja, Afrika und die Fischnamen. Hier sagen sie Dorado, Goldmakrele andere, ich kenne sie auch als Mahi Mahi oder Dolphinfisch. Wie auch immer, war ein schoener Fisch!

Ich hab nix gegen Rapalas, nur wenn es das einzige ist was man kennt und ansonsten Angeln mit etwas Leidenschaft betrieben hat, wird es irgendwann langweilig. Es fehlte mir das basteln, tuefteln, Gedanken machen, usw. Aber nun gehts ja los und es macht Spass ein neues Angelgebiet zu entdecken und mal wieder von vorne loszulegen.

Ein paar Fragen. Was sind swaying boards? FADs? Gar's? Geben tutu es hier gar nix. Skirts in sehr begrenztem Ausmass und Mustad Haken - das wars. Gebaut werden kann alles - Afrika eben.

Ich hab hier ein ca. 10 Meter einheimisches Holzboot gekauft mit einem Dreicksegel und dazu einen 25PS Yamaha. Ist das die Motorgroesse, die Teaser dicht am Bot vertragen kann?

Meine Taktik sieht nach dem ersten Erfolg nun so aus, dass ich rechts und links diese Kombis aus Skirts und Ballyhoos fische und in der Mitte eine Teaser und eine 150 Gramm Spinnrute mit einer Penn Slammer mit 55er bereit halte? Wie dicht hinterm Boot soll ich die denn schleppen. Noch im Schraubenwasser oder knapp dahinter? Mit den Cds finde ich Klasse. Hab noch ne "der alte Mann und das Meer"- DVD - mal sehen wie faengig die ist!!!! Kann ich eine CD auch vor den Kombikoeder schalten?

Ich wuerde auch gerne mal mit Luftballons angeln und mich treiben lassen. Wie fange ich den die Ballyhoos ueberhaupt oder was empfiehlt sich sonst als Koederfisch? Squids?

Ich arbeite als Entwicklungshelfer in der Stadtverwaltung von Tanga, einer Hafenstadt. Nichts liegt also naeher als viel zu fischen!!!!

Und was machst Du in Indonesien?

Viele Gruesse


Martin


----------



## Ansgar (14. November 2006)

*AW: spreader bar*

Hi Martin, 

das koennte ein laengerer Text werden )

Kann mich noch gut an meine Zeit in Afrika erinnern - der guide fuer diese bezahnte Tigerfischerei hatte so einen Metallwobbler. Ein selbstgebautes geiles Ding - ich sach nur google "made in Africa" )  Und ansonsten bauen die Jungs mit ein bisschen Draht einfach alles - es ist unglaublich )

swaying boards? - das ist nicht der offizielle Name  (nur der faellt mir gerade nicht ein und ich habe meine Kataloge nicht hier). Sind so kleine Boards, die abtauchen und hin und her"wedeln" (swaying eben). Wenn ein Fisch dran ist kommen sie umgedreht an die Oberflaeche... (Ich seh schon, ********rklaerung - muss mal im Katalog gucken ) 

FADs? Fish attracting device - Bojen, die speziell zu dem Vorhaben Fische anzulocken (insbes. gut fuer Mahi) aufgestellt wurden. Oft mit Finanzunterstuetzung der EU in entwicklungslaendern uebrigens. Sind nur recht kleine Bojen - so wie Fahrwassertonnen...

Gar's? Garfish - so eine Art Hornhecht. Kannst auch Mullet (meeraeschen) nehmen - musst sie nur gut riggen, damit sie gerade schwimmen. 

Skirts in sehr begrenztem Ausmass und Mustad Haken - das wars. Reicht voellig! Glaube eh nicht grossartig an Farben - kannst irgeindeine Skirt Farbe nehmen. Und Mustad haken sind gut!

Ich hab hier ein ca. 10 Meter einheimisches Holzboot gekauft mit einem Dreicksegel und dazu einen 25PS Yamaha. Ist das die Motorgroesse, die Teaser dicht am Bot vertragen kann?

>> Wie geil ist das denn?? Ein einheimisches Holzboot? Respekt!
Klar - die Teaser kannst Du immer dicht am Boot fischen, egal was die Bootsgroesse ist. Und 10m ist ja von der Groesse fast ein Gameboat - nur der Motor ist sehr klein... ) 
Wird nur etwas viel Rumgehampel, wenn Du alleine im Boot bist - und denn erstmal die Teaser reinholen musst und die 2te Rute? 


Wie dicht hinterm Boot soll ich die denn schleppen. Noch im Schraubenwasser oder knapp dahinter? 

>> Du kannst beides machen - sowohl im Schraubenwasser als auch dahinter. Da gibt es buecherfuellende Theorien )
Ich wuerde eine auf 10m vom Boot und eine auf 30m oder so laufen lassen (nur als ganz grobe Richtlinie). 

Mit den Cds finde ich Klasse. Hab noch ne "der alte Mann und das Meer"- DVD - mal sehen wie faengig die ist!!!! Kann ich eine CD auch vor den Kombikoeder schalten?

>> Der alte Mann und das Meer - wie treffend ) Koenntest Du, wuerde ich aber nicht machen. Mag das Geklueter nicht. Trenne Teaser und Koederruten kategorisch.

Ich wuerde auch gerne mal mit Luftballons angeln und mich treiben lassen. Wie fange ich den die Ballyhoos ueberhaupt oder was empfiehlt sich sonst als Koederfisch? Squids?

>> Klar - ist doch easy mit Ballons. Kannst auch ohne Ballons einfach in der Stroemung treiben lassen - ohne alles. 
Ballyhoos? Kenne ich nur als Plastikfische, nicht als echte. Wie gesagt, alles geht, was bei Euch an Oberflaechenfischen vorkommt (Sardinen, Mullets, Tunas, ...) Einfach bei den Wurfnetzfischern vor Ort kaufen - und die freuen sich.
Squid geht auch - insbesondere lebend - wuerde aber lieber Fische nehmen. Squid kannst Du schleppen (gut riggen!) oder gut fuer Bodenfische nehmen (grosses Blei, 2 Haken, Squid Streifen und ab)

Ich arbeite als Entwicklungshelfer in der Stadtverwaltung von Tanga, einer Hafenstadt. Nichts liegt also naeher als viel zu fischen!!!!

>> Hoert sich cool an!

Und was machst Du in Indonesien?

>> Garnichts - ist nur ein Nachbarland von mir (OZ) )

Also, all the best
Ansgar


----------



## Mahi-Mahi (14. November 2006)

*AW: spreader bar*

Hi Ansgar welcome back to ´´Down Under``hoffe dein European Business war erfolgreich und schön das hier mal wieder Leben in die Bude kommt.Dein Thread zum Thema 608 Kg.Marlin sprach mir aus der Seele hab mich bloß zurückgehalten,komisch nur das der Marlin halb so groß wie Bernos Marlin von Cabo Verde ist?????

                   Tight Lines            Jan|wavey:


----------



## MartinVahldiek (15. November 2006)

*AW: spreader bar*

Hi Ansgar,

danke fuer die Antworten.

Ich glaube, dass Ballyhoos und Garfish die selben Kerle sind. Die habe ich hier immer bei den Fischern gekauft. Du meinst also, dass ich die ruhig tot einfach hintern treibenden Boot hinterherschleifen kann??? das haut hin??? Waere ja zu schoen. Dann koennte ich ja beim Strike kurz die Position mit dem GPS speichern, nach dem Drill da wieder hin und mich hoffnungsfroh treiben lassen??? Mit Skirt oder ohne?

Das Boot ist echt super und war voll erschwinglich. Ich habe knapp 800 Euro und eine Ziege in einem kleinen Dorf bezahlt. Es war ein Erlebnis... Der Motor ist klein, muss aber nach dem Fischen immer abmontiert werden, wegen Diebstahl und nen 25er kann man noch relativ gut schleppen. Er macht fast 9 Knoten, mit Segelhilfe gut 10! Ich stelle mal Bilder vom Boot rein demnaechst.

Sonntag geht es wieder raus. Bin schon gespannt. Waere super, wenn Du mir nich kurz bescheid gibst, ob ich tatasaechliche tote Koederfische einfach beim Treiben fischen kann.

Bis dann


Martin


----------



## Ansgar (15. November 2006)

*AW: spreader bar*

G'day Martin,

ich rolle das Feld (also Deine Fragen) mal von hinten auf.

Sonntag geht es wieder raus. Bin schon gespannt. Waere super, wenn Du mir nich kurz bescheid gibst, ob ich tatasaechliche tote Koederfische einfach beim Treiben fischen kann.
No worries - das geht ohne Probleme. Warum sollte das auch nicht gehen. Kannst sie auch am Downrigger fischen, wenn Du Dir einen basteln kannst - kriegst Du ja an nem 10m Kahn sicher unter. Das erweitert die Fischpalette u.U. Und wenn Du mir immer noch nicht glaubst guck mal unter dem Stichwort "cubing" im Internet - das ist das Fischen mit Fischen/stuecken auf Tuna. Du schmeisst regelmaessig Stuecke rein (oder laesst Deinen Futterautomaten das machen) - und lockst so die Tunas in die Futterspur...

Du meinst also, dass ich die ruhig tot einfach hintern treibenden Boot hinterherschleifen kann??? Mit Skirt oder ohne?

Es kommt darauf an ist die Antwort. Wenn Du sie einfach so treiben lassen willst, definitiv ohne Skirt. Willst Du sie schleppen (rigge sie so dass der Einzelhaken aus dem After guckt in Richtung Kopf) kannst Du sowohl mit Skirt als auch ohne fischen. Ein (gut! MUSS gerade schwimmen! Lass es Dir evtl von den oertlichen Fischern zeigen) geriggter Garfish ist ein guter Koeder. Nimm Dir ne Eisbox mit, kauf bei den Jungs im Hafen bisschen Eis und rigg die Dinger vor auf Stahlvorfach. Schmeiss sie ins Eis und Du hast fuer den ganzen Tag gute Koeder, ohne viel Rumgehampel. Habe so schon auf 3 Tage alte Fische was gefangen (Mahis)

Das Boot ist echt super und war voll erschwinglich. Ich habe knapp 800 Euro und eine Ziege in einem kleinen Dorf bezahlt. 

Hahaha - geil, insbesondere das mit der Ziege... So ein Boot brauch ich auch mal...

Also, hoffe, dass ich Dir helfen konnte
As usual all the best, 
Ansgar


----------



## Ansgar (30. November 2006)

*AW: spreader bar*

Hey Martin,

was ist los? Gibt es irgendwelche news vom Wochenend-Trip? Ist ja schon 2 Wochen her jetzt - und die Boot Fotos waeren auch noch interessant...

All the best
Ansgar


----------

